# The Pittsburgh Antique Bottle Club’s 49th Annual Show & Sale



## texkev (Nov 7, 2018)

November 11, 2018 
Day: Sunday
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania 


The Pittsburgh Antique Bottle Club’s 49th Annual Show & Sale
Times: 9:00 am to 2:00 pm
early buyers 7:00 am
www.PittsburghAntiqueBottleClub.org
Ice Garden
101 Gallitin Orad
Belle Vernon, Rostraver Twp. (Exit 46B off I-70 to Rt. 51 North)
Contact: Bb DeCroo 724-326-8741 -


----------

